# ""    ,

## elenaforever

!      ,   ,           .
 :       .        ,     .       "" -     ,       .    ""     ,    ,  ,  "  ". 
 -      ,  ,     :   ,      ,    ,    "" ?                ?
    .
  ,     ,       -
   ,      ,  -  .       ,   ,      ,        .
  !

http://www.rosteplo.ru/Npb_files/npb...on.php?id=1006
     23  2006 . N 307 

  2,  3

----------


## zas77

> "" -     ,


      ? 
      ?  :Frown:

----------


## elenaforever

-
     ,          ,       ,    + ,    .
       ,
   ,           ,    ,    .

    ,    ,

----------


## Bondi

elenaforever,      ?     - ?
 ,           .
 ,   ""      .     .
  ,    ?  -     !

----------


## zas77

,       (?)
 ,     .   ,     .

1)         ,  "   ".          ,    .? 

2)      .   ,       ?

3) ,        ? 

  ,      .

----------


## tat9718204

,    ,     307 .    ,                 .

----------


## BorisG

> .


      . 
*zas77*   ,     ,   .
  ,         -   ,    ,       ,  .  :Wink: 
 .

----------


## tat9718204

..           ..   ,             ..

----------


## BorisG

> ..    ...


       ,   ,     ,    . 

        ,       ""  ,    ,  .

----------


## tat9718204

*BorisG*,     . :           01.01.2010 ,           01.01.2010.    01.01.2010    .

----------


## BorisG

> :


*tat9718204*,   . 
        ,       . 
  , , , .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,          ,       ,    + ,    .


           ,   ,  ,  .   ,    ,  .  . . .    .        ..   307 .            .

----------


## Lisaya

> :           01.01.2010 ,           01.01.2010.   01.01.2010   .


       ?           .  .      ,     ,   18% .   18%  ? ? .   ,    .       .      ,    ?
 ,      
  , ,           .

----------


## Lisaya

, ,  .                    ,          , ,         ,    .        ,    .  -  .     (         )

----------


## 2007

> ,    .


.    ,        ,   .



> 3) ,        ?


   4. .   .  :Smilie:         -    .   -  -    .   :Frown: 
      .    - .

----------


## Lisaya

.    .     ,     :Smilie: 
    1   ,  1      - 5     .      ,   .
,    .   
 .      ,

----------


## 2007

> 1   ,  1      - 5


  :Smilie:   .          .

----------


## 7272

,        .     . -    ,  , ,       ,    ,            .   ,     ,    ,     ?  , ,         ,     .          307 ,            .

----------


## Lisaya

> .          .


   .  ,      ,

----------


## 2007

*m'm*,          .      . . 
     .          .     .   ""    ,   .

----------


## zas77

> ""    ,   .


,  ,    *m'm*,        . ,     .

----------


## AlexVX

> ""   ** ,   .


 ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


      -     ,    (   600  . )
  -   .      7000 ,  -5000 .    ,       3000.    ,  ,  .. .

----------


## elenaforever

,      ,        )))

   ,       ,      ""    ,          (,       ), 
         ,    .
  -     ,   ,       ,        .
       .

     ,     ,     "" ,       . 
    ,  ,  "  ",  "    ".
     (  307     ),       ,       ,   ,   ,       .
     ,      ,     ,             ,   ,
  ,       2-3    ,    -   ,        ,          ,      .

** -
1) 307    ,  "      ,        :   -  ,    -  ".
            ,   ,  ?
2) 307  ,  ,  ,       ,       (  9),       ,  ,    ,  .
         ?
3)       ?         ,    ,    ..
4)           ,       ,              (   ),
 ,         - ?

----------


## 7272

. 


> -     ,





> 600  .


-      . 600 .              .     ,         .

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,  ?


                   .  ,     .


> ,    ,    ..


    ,      .          *zas77*   #5,        ,       .


> ?


      ,    ,              .       ,              .
                       .

----------


## BorisG

> ,     .


.   ,  ,    .
*zas77*, , , ,     .      .       100   ,        -   ,  .




> .


,   ,  ,           ,   ,    .

----------


## elenaforever

,  ,      :Smilie: ,     ,      ,       ,      -         -    .
   -         307    ,
  ,         ,    ,

----------


## 2007

> -      . 600 .


       + .
     (     )     .       -   .

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,     ,     ,      ,       ,      -


*elenaforever*,       .  .     .    (       )   , ..    .

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,  ,           ,   ,    .


  :yes:     .

----------


## 7272

> .


      .         -   .                 ,                  .

----------


## 7272

,         .        .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ?


 ...      . 
  ,     .     ?         .
,   18% ,     18%   " "    . 
    ,     ,  ,   0     . 
..  ,    ,       ,     ,     .

----------


## Lisaya

> 4)           ,       ,              (   ),
>  ,         - ?


    -,  .   ,  (.)       - ,         .     ,  ,     .

----------


## 7272

> .


    ,           .

      ,           .

      ,           ,   ""!!!
   ,     ,     .     ,        .            307     ,    .         .

----------


## BorisG

> ,        ...


 ... , .  :Mad:   :Razz: 
   ,    ,      .      ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

*BorisG*, ,  .     307     0  ,    ,   .   .      ,    .
     ,    .     .    ?     .      .     3   30 .-   ,     ,        .      ,     .        .

----------


## zas77

> *zas77*, 
> 1) , , ,     
> 2)       -   ,  **.
> 3)          ,   ,    .


1)   ,   . ,     40 %,        .

2)    .     :       :yes: , 
 :Frown: 

3)  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,       ,     ,     .


    ,       , .

----------


## 7272

> ,   18% ,     18%   " "    .


            ,       ,      ,      .

----------


## zas77

> .


. ,    ,     (  ,      )       .

----------


## elenaforever

> ... , .  
>    ,    ,      .      ,  .


       ,      ,       ,       ,
    ,          .

2007 -       ,       ,   ,     -  307,     ,       ,  .   .

  -       ,       .
  -   ,         ., .   -  ?

----------


## 7272

> -   ,         ., .   -  ?


.
    , ..      ,    ,  .       ,           .

----------


## BorisG

> -   ,         ., .   -  ?


  ,        ,    ,      ,      .   .

 ,  ,      ,    .

----------


## tat9718204

*m'm*      10 ,          .?        .

----------


## 7272

> .


     ,           .

----------


## elenaforever

,
   ,       , ,          ,   ?
     ,   ,       ,       ,  -         , ?

----------


## tat9718204

* 7272*     .

----------


## BorisG

> *m'm*      10 ,


 *tat9718204*,     ,  *m'm*  ,   .  :Wink: 




> .?


 *tat9718204*,   *m'm*       ,          . 
*m'm*    ,      .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ,          ,   ?


. 




> ,   ,       ,       ,  -         , ?


. 

 ,    . , ,  ,       ,      . 
 ,      .        ,   ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,   ,





> )  .


          .  .    .     .     .      ,   ,        .           ?
   1      .      .

----------


## Lisaya

*tat9718204*,         ,      -  ,  - .     ,       ,       .  ,   , ,         ,    .    ,       (         )

----------


## zas77

> -


 , , ,  ** ?    ,  ,   .

----------


## elenaforever

BorisG -        ?    ?
  ,      ,        307 ,    ,     ,    ,         . .

     -
       ,     ,      . 4      (        -       ,    ),         . 
    " "-     ,         -     ,    .
 -               (     ), ,   ,        -           ...

----------


## Lisaya

> , , ,


  -. -    ?
   .      .   .     ,  ,         ?
                -.            .
     .   , ,           ,

----------


## Lisaya

> ,         . .


  ,   .     .  ,    .     " ,       ,    .
       "" ,   ,     ,   ,  .            ,  .         .

----------


## zas77

> -. -    ?


      .
,       .

----------


## Lisaya

*elenaforever*,    :
1,  .   ,   .
2.        ,      ,  
2,1   . .     
2,2      9  ..       )
2,3.     (     )
2,          307   
3,  .     .              ()   .
,     307

----------


## elenaforever

,          ?

----------


## elenaforever

m'm !       !!!

----------


## Lisaya

,  ?   ?       ,  .                  .

----------


## elenaforever

m'm -       :Smilie:     ,       -   (      )
      7- ,   ,     12  ,      2- ,       ,
        9    .
       ,       ,   ?
      , ,       ( 4   7),      ,     ,   ,        ,       ,       .
           ,     ,     ,           ,    -     .      ,         (      )-        ...

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,   .

----------


## AlexVX

?

----------


## elenaforever

(((    ,     ,   (   ,    ),   -     (((

----------


## BorisG

> ,          ?


. 
    . 
     ,     ,   .
 ,   , . 
 ,        -   . 
   -     ,    , ,  ,    ,     .    .  :Wink:

----------


## elenaforever

(      ),   ,  -    ?
 ,      -         ,        ,      ((

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## elenaforever

:Smilie: )
 :Smilie:   ,  ,    ,    -     ,     (   ,    :Smilie:    "     ?  ,        .      :Smilie:  
    ,  "   ,    ,    ,     ,       ,   ,   ,  ,     -       ?"

         -     ,    ,       ,    -      .
         .    ,   ""      ,  -   ,      :Smilie: .
     ,    " ",         ,    ,  ,          .

*      -*
            -    ,
      -      ?          ?
..         ?

                ,  ,    -   , -   ,     (?).

   ?
    1   6        ,      ,          .        -       ?    -   ,  -  ?
   -      .
   ,       .           5  ,    -       ,
    -      -    .

 -         -       ?
      -          ?

----------


## Lisaya

> -       ?"


 -  .   ,     7


> -


   ,    ?


> .


 .  . -  1  .     -

----------


## elenaforever

-      :Smilie: )

  ,         ,        .
 307  ,    .
 ,      ,        ,      -    ,      .

    ,     ?   ? 
 ,    ,     ?
     (((

----------


## Lisaya

.   ,    .

----------


## elenaforever

,         ,         :Smilie: ))

----------


## Lisaya

-.      ,  ,    ,   307.

----------


## elenaforever

))

----------


## elenaforever

,   -.

          09.07.2007 . 09-4041/7-01: 

"                    ." 

..   .  -  ,  -  .

    ,   ,     ,    -   .

      ,     ?
       ,
 "       ,        2-      ( -  /,   //    )   .      ,         ."

      .        ,   .
    ?     ?   ( )          ?     -     ?

----------

> ,   -.


  -  ?    ,       5%    . 
        . 
      2          ..  ,         .       180   1 .             .

----------


## Lisaya

> ..   .  -  ,  -  .


.


> ,     ?


  .  307     .

----------


## 7272

307          ,        .            . ..        ,          .
    ,      30-40,         ,            .

----------


## elenaforever

!    :Smilie: 

   .
      -    307  ,
          .
          77-  2004 ,  , 
1)      ,   
2)        ,             .

..       .
   ,            .
     (  -  )               2013  ,  ,  -  .

   ?

----------


## Lisaya

> 77-  2004 ,


 1913      ?            , , ,     ,             - ,  307

----------


## 7272

,     ,             .  2006        .

----------


## elenaforever

!         ,    (   )    ,      ,      ,       ,    ,   -  :Smilie: )

----------


## Lisaya



----------

,   2008  ,   ..       .
,      .

----------


## Lisaya

> (  -  )               2013  ,  ,  -  .


   ,

----------


## elenaforever

,            

77-  2004   ,    ?    ?    ?


m'm -      ?


 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## elenaforever

,        ...
 307        .    . 
     - 
    10.02.2004 n 77- (  . 329-, 750-),        . 

..   307     ,   ,    "", 
  77-   ,   ,       ,   . 

  ,     ,     ,       ,    .  (( 
 ,     ,     ,      77-,        ,     "  "    ,   . 

    ?        ,   ?        "  " -    ?       ?     ? (     ..)

----------


## 7272

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...3#post52623693       ,          .

----------


## elenaforever

!       !

----------


## Lisaya

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post52633343

----------


## Olimpia

,  ,      . , ,   ,  ,    ?  ,      ?       ,  ?   - .       1000       -   .        .

----------


## 7272

,   ,     ,       .  20       ,    ..       ,      .

----------


## Lisaya

,   15 (15  ),   1 ,

----------


## elenaforever

.  -    ,     .  : **  ,     ,            .
,    -     ,
,    -   +     .
** .
Olimpia -    ,           ,  ,     ,       - :
  -      ,   .
        -      ,   .
  15   1    ,            ,        .
    15 ,          .
         -   ?        ,     ,     .
    ,        ,         ?
  -       ,    .            ,    ,       .
..      ,      .        . 
 ,               ,     .
  :   , *   100 %  ,              .*        ,      .

----------


## irio

> 100 %  ,              .        ,      .


      ...
_"     (. 162-166 ).     ,        ,         .       ,           ,     ,            (. II . 160 )."_          .     ,  ,   (   . )   (   . ),            -  307-.

----------

> .

----------


## Lisaya

-     ,      ,     ,   ,      ,     ,

----------


## tanyhki

9    4 (2 )_  36            4      16   52    (((              3    ,    ,      (((((

----------


## room111

.

----------


## 7272

?
        ,       .

----------

354     307 .           ,   ,    .

----------


## 7272

.    ,        .

----------

.

----------


## Lisaya

,  19 (    ) 307 .  354     -

----------


## 7272

,   ,       .

----------


## tanyhki

,       2  .                 .  ,            (((

----------

> 3.      ()             ()  ()           :
> ( .     06.05.2011 N 354)
> 1)   (.)   ,  , ,       ,    ()  ()  _      ()  ()  ,   :_
> 
>  , (9)
> 
> (. 1  .     06.05.2011 N 354)


    307 .

----------

:
1)   (.)   ,  , ,           :

, (9)

----------


## tanyhki

))))   )))    :Big Grin:

----------


## Lisaya

100 .   20   ,  70 .  10 .        10    .

----------


## 7272

> 2  .


   ?     .      20  25,   28             .

----------


## 7272

> 100 .   20   ,  70 .  10 .        10    .


   :

100/(20+70)=1,11
70*1,11=77,7
20+77,7=97,7
          ,       .
20*1,11=22,2
22,2+77,9=99,9  (   ),      .

----------


## lubahal

,     :           ,          .          ,     (. .    ). ,           ,          ,     6 ?

----------


## Lisaya

,

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## Lisaya

. ,  ( ,      ).

----------


## lubahal

!

----------

> . 
> __________________





> 


      (  ), , ,    1- )))

----------


## lubahal

> ,


  , ,              ( ),   ?     ,         ,  :  ?         ?   ?          ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


         ?

----------


## lubahal

.     .        ,      . (  ,       ).    -  .

----------


## Lisaya

> 


    ?   ?

----------


## lubahal

.     .    -  ,     .    / -     / ( ). , ,    ( )   ,   (  ).

----------


## Lisaya

.

----------


## lubahal

> , ,              ( ),   ?     ,         ,  :  ?         ?   ?          ,    .


  ...     ,    ?

----------

> 31.       (     ()       ,        )      ,  ,         ,        ,       19, 21  22  .
> 32.    , ,     ()  ,   30  ,  ()   ,  ,   ,  ,                       ,       6 ,        ()     6 , -       ,        .
> 33.   ,    16, 27  28  ,                     12   2      ,                ,         .


   307.

----------


## Lisaya

> ...     ,    ?


   ,       .      307

----------

